# (Solved) OEMIG50.exe error when opening Outlook Express



## ulysses55 (Jul 5, 2003)

when I try to open backedup e-mails on C drive

I have read a few posts that had the same problem, they didn't say if they were resolved or not.

I have tried..... 

SFC to restore the ADVAPI32.DLL file (both off the win98 cd and a newer ADVAPI32.DLL file from a .dll site)

I have tried to Repair ie 6

I have done a virus scan and spyware search (all clean)

any ideas how to fix this?

Thanks in Advance

Uly


----------



## Davey7549 (Feb 28, 2001)

ulysses55
Welcome to TSG!
I am not sure if I can help but right now I am not sure what you are experiencing.

These E-Mails you say are Backed up from your E-Mail program.

What E-Mail program are you using and how did you back them up? Also what is the full error detail if you can remember or duplicate it.

I assume you are using Win98 since that is the CD you used.

Dave


----------



## ulysses55 (Jul 5, 2003)

Thanks davey7549,

Sorry was really tired when writing this last night and forgot to tell you my problem...lol. Ok I keep getting this error message

"The OEMIG50.exe file is liked to missing export ADVAPI32.DLL:RegoverridePredefkey"

when I try to open backedup e-mails on C drive. I'm using outlook express 6 sp1 for win98se.To back them up I just hit file/save as , and put them on my C drive in a folder.

Uly


----------



## Davey7549 (Feb 28, 2001)

Uly
Sorry it took so long to get back today but I had a Birthday party to attend!

Anyway the OEMIG50.exe is the Outlook Express Migration program that keeps track of version info for upgrade. Do a search for OEMig50.exe and the one you want should be located in the C:\Program files\Outlook Express folder. Once located right click it and rename it OEMIG50.old and click OK out. Now restart OE and see if error message is gone and you can access OE.

Dave


----------



## ulysses55 (Jul 5, 2003)

Dave,
I did what you said and a box pops up and says"Program not found.Windows cannot find program.exe.This program is need for opening files of type"outlook express mail message"

It askes me to locate the program.I tried, but it will only let me locate uptill the outlook express folder (C:\Program Files\Outlook Express).

Then it says Cannot locate the program.

Uly


----------



## Davey7549 (Feb 28, 2001)

Uly
I See! Try this rename the OEMIG50.old back to OEMIG50.exe and then click start then run and type this into the run line window.

*C:\Program Files\Outlook Express\msimn.exe[/c]

Then hit enter.

What do you get then.

Dave*


----------



## ulysses55 (Jul 5, 2003)

Ok dave,
Did what you said and ran that line. It just opens up my outlook express 6 e-mail program.I still have that problem when I open up e-mails backed up on my c drive. Opening e-mail within outlook 6 works fine.

Uly


----------



## Davey7549 (Feb 28, 2001)

Uly
Well this is good since the main program has no problems associated with it so the problem appears to be with the association of the archieved E-Mails only.
Do these stored E-Mails have a .EML format? If so follow the instructions below.

1) Go to start\settings\folder options and click "File Types"
2) Scroll to .EML highlight and select Advanced
3) Next screen highlight the open line in the window and select edit
4) In the next screen that appears look for the "Application used to perform action" window and type the following in just as it appears below! Note space after end Quote and forward slash! Other than that there are no spaces present.

*"C:\PROGRAM FILES\OUTLOOK EXPRESS\MSIMN.EXE" /eml:%1*

After inputing line above Click OK, Ok again, Then Apply and then OK.

Now try you .EML stored items.

Also see attached pic for what screens should look like.

Dave


----------



## ulysses55 (Jul 5, 2003)

Dave,
Woohoo  it worked!!!

Thanks so much for your help!!! Really Appreciated!!! 

So what was the problem and why did it do that?

Thanks again,

Uly


----------



## Davey7549 (Feb 28, 2001)

Uly
Glad all is well again!

The OEMIG50.exe as I mentioned is the Migration program that controls updating from on version of Outlook Express to another. Several things could have happend to you during the upgrade.

1) Upgrade was interrupted or had some minor corruption
2) The .eml extension seems to be an after thought of outlook express and being so when the file associations were being updated the .eml was not included or interupted.

I would tend to think the .eml update was interrupted since it was still call the OEMIG50.exe program to open and files having the .eml extension! When we discovered OE working fine via MSIMN.exe we new we just needed to have the .eml extension call that EXE program directly.

Take care and will consider matter Solved!

Dave


----------

